# Municipal Academy equipment need help ASAP!



## Mike85 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all, long story short, required for day one, are two, standard metal/silver name tags. There was a miscommunication between me and the vender and I only have one now. The academy is in two weeks and it takes a little over two weeks to order and receive another one. 

Anyone know a place that can have them within a few days? Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Simon's up in (I think) Lynn will make them while you wait. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Mike85 (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you, I'll check it out.!


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Goose said:


> Simon's up in (I think) Lynn will make them while you wait.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


They're on the Lynnway in Lynn in the (I think) 300s and right next to a dunkins

Sent from the dark side.


----------

